# Whats a good stone for some major knife thinning?



## atatax (Jan 8, 2015)

I have 2 knives that i don't really use very often just because they're a little fat and don't cut that nicely, so i feel like i have nothing to lose, if i try to thin them a bit. I do have a dia diamond plate, but it doesn't seem like i'm able to be as precise with it as low grit waterstones.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I use a Gesshin 220 pink brick, though after some use you'll want to flatten this with your diamond plate because it dishes with use. Like, do the heavy lifting, then flatten before the final pass to make sure you aren't introducing unintentional added convexity to your knives. Thirsty in use, constant splashing is merited. Mine lives in a tub of water

I like to pair using it with a decent cutting, less dishing coarse stone to set crisp primary bevels


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Atatax definitely give it a go at thinning. Thinness behind the edge is what takes a blah knife to a great cutter. Even knocking off the shoulders on a victorinox makes a huge difference.

Diamond plates leave some deep scratches and whatever time you save is going to taken away when you have to remove those deep scratches. 200-300 grit stones that don't dish too much are good for a little bit of thinning. A lot of thinning and I would start with power tools (grinder, belt sander) or sand paper on a vice.

I place the knife basically flat, put pressure where you want to thin, and lift the spine a tiny bit with the hand holding it. Maybe 2-5 degrees.

I have this one http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1982 I got it used, no idea what they charge for shipping.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Looks like it's probably around $10 shipping for registered SAL if you are in the US


MillionsKnives said:


> I have this one http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1982 I got it used, no idea what they charge for shipping.


----------

